# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عيوب دفاع المريخ

## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*ألا تتفقون معي أن مشكلة دفاع المريخ هي مشكلة حقيقية وليست صناعة إعلامية كما يظن البعض؟؟ ..
فمعدل الأهداف التي ولجت مرمى المريخ في المباريات السابقة .. هو هدف في كل مباراة..
ولعمري هذا المعدل كبير جداً إذا ما قارناه بمستويات معظم الفرق التي تبارى الزعيم معها بما فيهم (الهليل).

وقد تأملت كثيراً وتابعت أداء دفاع المريخ ..
ودعوني هنا وحسب رأيي المتواضع أن أورد لكم عيوب عناصر الدفاع ومزاياهم أيضاً ...

باسكال : مزاياه (قوي – متحمس جداً – وفي المواجهات الثنائية دائماً ما يتفوق بقدرته على استخلاص الكرة من الخصوم- يجيد إخراج الكرة إلى المناطق المأمونة وغالباً بتمريرها لزملائه بإتقان- لديه نزعة هجومية وقدرة على التصويب في مرمى الخصم).
عيوبه : بطيء الحركة نوعاً ما مما يجعله يعاني أمام المهاجمين في المساحات الكبيرة .. حماسه أحياناً يؤثر على أدائه خصوصاً عندما تكون العناصر التي معه مستواها متدني..)
الحل : الدفع به في خانة المحور أو توجيهه باللعب بمبدأ الرقابة اللصيقة مع المهاجمين دون إعطائهم الفرصة في مواجهته في المناطق الخالية .

نجم الدين : مزاياه : (قوي وسريع الحركة.. يجيد استخلاص الكرة من المهاجمين.. يجيد الألعاب الهوائية.. يجيد اللعب بالقدمين)
عيوبه : (الإضطراب الشديد أحياناً ووالخوف والتردد .. تشتيته الكرة كيفما اتفق أحياناً دون الحاجة إلى ذلك)
الحل في رأيي:- أولا مشكلة نجم الدين في إجمالها تقريباً نفسية , حيث أنه بحاجة إلى رعاية نفسية ودعم معنوي يكسبه الثقة في نفسه وفي قدراته ويطرد عنه الخوف والإضطراب في المباريات الكبيرة.. توجيهه من قبل المدرب بالطرق الصحيحة لإخراج الكرة, حيث أن الكرات المشتتة الكثيرة ترتد بهجمات على المريخ).
بلة جابر : مزاياه (القوة البدنية – الحماس – إجادة العكسيات- التصويب القوي في مرمى الخصوم- السرعة العالية)
عيوبه : (لا عيب لبلة جابر إلا الكروت المجانية "اعتقد ذلك")
الحل : (التوجيه المستمر والعلاج النفسي إن تطلب الأمر ذلك)
موسى الزومة : مزاياه (القوة واللياقة البدنية العالية- إجادة الضغط على حامل الكرة في المواجهات المباشرة)
عيوبه (التوهان الشديد وإغفال دوره.. سوء التغطية .. التمرير الخاطيء.. لا يجيد العسكيات)
الحل : (التوجيه المستمر والمستمر في التمارين والمباريات .. تدريبه جيداً على العكسيات من جميع الأوضاع.. رفع فكره الكروي وتعليمه أن التركيز على اللاعب الحر أفضل من التركيز على حامل الكرة البعيد)
مصعب عمر : مزاياه (مهاراته في فنون كرة القدم عموماً ممتازة)
عيوبه : (جسمه ضئيل ولا يصلح كمدافع.. لا يجيد استخلاص الكرات.. ضعيف في الالتحامات المباشرة .. يكثر من التمرير الطويل الخاطيء).
الحل : (تعديل خانته إلى الوسط .. أو شطبه) .

عموماً أنا أتمنى أن يستفيد لاعبو دفاع المريخ في مباراتي مازيمبي القادمتين , فأنا لا أخاف على المريخ من هجومه ولا من وسطه , خوفي كله من أخطاء مدافعيه الفرديه والتي كلفتنا الخروج المبكر من البطولة السابقة .
أتمنى أن أرى بطولة خارجية هذا العام .

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*كلام مايحتاج اضافة حبينا عمار وياريت الاستاذ  نادر الداني يمر عبر هذا البوست فهو ايضا محلل بارع يسلموا الانامل يا عمار 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أخي الصفوي العزيز عباس
مرورك عطر هذا البوست القديم .. ونفض عنه الغبار وملأه شذى ..
أحييك 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

كلام مايحتاج اضافة حبينا عمار وياريت الاستاذ نادر الداني يمر عبر هذا البوست فهو ايضا محلل بارع يسلموا الانامل يا عمار 




*

----------


## طارق العرش

*هذا مانراه كلنا وهي عيوب يتدرب الانسان علي تلافيه بالتمرين الكثير وخاصة تمارين المحاكاة ولابد من وجود القائد الذي يطلق نوبة الصحيان كلما راي غفلة الناس ووجود المدرب او مساعدينه هو لتلافي الثغرات التى تقع علي خطة اللعب. ولكن هل يمضي مدربنا في هذا موسي الزومة مثلا دخل المريخ كده ماذا اصلح التدريب فيه؟؟ كذا مصعب الوحيد .الذي مضي اماما هوالباشا بعد الاعارة والتفكير في شطبه . لاعبين كثيرين اهملهم التدريب واهملوا انفسهم وغادروا كما دخلو . لم يقدم لهم التدريب شيئا. هل عند التعاقد مع مدرب يوضح له ماذا يريد النادي منه ان يفعل هل توضع خطة وتراجع فيها مانجز ومالم ينجز مع الدرب المتعاقد مع ومع اللاعب نفسه ماهو المخطط التقدير وما انجزه. 
امضي يا مريخ ونحن معك اينما تحل نتبعك وندعمك
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

هذا مانراه كلنا وهي عيوب يتدرب الانسان علي تلافيه بالتمرين الكثير وخاصة تمارين المحاكاة ولابد من وجود القائد الذي يطلق نوبة الصحيان كلما راي غفلة الناس ووجود المدرب او مساعدينه هو لتلافي الثغرات التى تقع علي خطة اللعب. ولكن هل يمضي مدربنا في هذا موسي الزومة مثلا دخل المريخ كده ماذا اصلح التدريب فيه؟؟ كذا مصعب الوحيد .الذي مضي اماما هوالباشا بعد الاعارة والتفكير في شطبه . لاعبين كثيرين اهملهم التدريب واهملوا انفسهم وغادروا كما دخلو . لم يقدم لهم التدريب شيئا. هل عند التعاقد مع مدرب يوضح له ماذا يريد النادي منه ان يفعل هل توضع خطة وتراجع فيها مانجز ومالم ينجز مع الدرب المتعاقد مع ومع اللاعب نفسه ماهو المخطط التقدير وما انجزه. 
امضي يا مريخ ونحن معك اينما تحل نتبعك وندعمك



والله كلامك عين العقل أخي طارق
لاحظ أن هذا البوست كان قبل مباراة مازيمبي..
وتعال شوف مباراة الكنغو خطأين دفاعيين (خصوصاً الهدف الثاني) كلفنا الخروج..
وفي مباراة أم درمان انبرى مصعب عمر كعادته بإهداء هجوم مازيمبي تمريرة محسنة للخلف سجلوا منها هدفاً قاتلاً ..
ويا عالم لولا هذا الخطأ الفادح من حاج موت ما كانت ستؤول إليه المباراة؟
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

والله كلامك عين العقل أخي طارق
لاحظ أن هذا البوست كان قبل مباراة مازيمبي..
وتعال شوف مباراة الكنغو خطأين دفاعيين (خصوصاً الهدف الثاني) كلفنا الخروج..
وفي مباراة أم درمان انبرى مصعب عمر كعادته بإهداء هجوم مازيمبي تمريرة محسنة للخلف سجلوا منها هدفاً قاتلاً ..
ويا عالم لولا هذا الخطأ الفادح من حاج موت ما كانت ستؤول إليه المباراة؟
تحياتي لك



هي اخي عمار هك>ا نراها ولانقدر عليها
اللهم اصلح عيوبنا
اللهم سد ثغراتنا
وافتح بصيرة امر القائمئين علي همنا
وجنبنا فتن الدلاقين ما ظهر وما بطن
لك التحايا حمراء من غير سوء


*

----------

